# Duyuru > Gündem >  MiGROS'u da Yunanlı Aldı

## bozok

*MİGROS'u da Yunanlı Aldı* 

*En Son Haber* 
*15.02.2008*



Finansbank geçtiğimiz yıl Yunanistan'ın en büyük bankası Ethniki (Ulusal) Bank tarafından satın alınmıştı. 

Türkiye?nin aktif büyüklükteki 9. bankası Finansbank'ı satın alan Yunan Ulusal Bankası'nın ortakları arasında Türkiye karşıtı Yunan Ortodoks Kilisesi de bulunuyor. 

*MİGROS'U ALAN şİRKETİN ARKASINDA BİR YUNANLI VAR* 

BC Partners şirketinin en önemli hissedarı Yunanlı Nikos Stathopulos Türk şirketi Migros'u 3,25 milyar dolar karşılığında satın aldı. 

*GAZETEYE GüRE YUNAN MUCİZESİ* 

İmerisia gazetesinin haberini *YUNAN MUCİZESİ* kelimeleriyle süsledi.

Birçok alanda faaliyet gösteren Yunanlı yatırımcı bir mucize daha gerçekleştirdi. 

Türkiye'nin en büyük alışveriş mağazalar zinciri Migros Türk, dün sonuçlanan satış ihalesinde 3,25 milyar doların üzerinde sağlanan anlaşmayla Nikos Stathopulos'un sahibi olduğu BC Partners şirketi tarafından satın alındı. 

*PARAYI TüRK BANKALARINDAN ALDI* 

Türk bankaların finanse ettiği bu satış, özel sermayelerin Batı'da yaşanan ekonomik bir duraklama nedeniyle dikkatlerini yeni gelişen pazarlara yönelttiklerini ortaya koyuyor. 

*"TüRKİYE'DE SICAK KARşILANDIM"*

Türkiye'de çok sıcak karşılandığını söyleyen Yunanlı işadamı Stathopulos,

*"Türk bankalarından finansman sağlamak en iyi yöntemdi"* 

dedi. Stathopulos, 

Azerbaycan'da, Kazakistan'da, EYCM'de ve Kırgızistan'da da faaliyet gösteren Migros mağazalarının sayısını önümüzdeki beş yıl içinde ikiye katlamayı planlıyor.

----------


## bozok

*Vehbi Koç olsa, satmazdı*

*Rıza Zelyut*
*GüNEş GAZETESİ*
*18 şubat 2008* 



Koç Grubu, Migros'un yüzde 51'ini yaklaşık 2 milyar YTL'ye sattı.

Migros'u alan Nikos Stathopulos, bir Yunanlı...

Yunanistan'ın Türkiye sevdası bütün hızıyla devam ediyor. Hatırlanacağı üzere; Finansbank, geçtiğimiz yıl Yunanistan'ın en büyük bankası Ethniki (Ulusal) Bank tarafından satın alınmıştı. Finansbank'ı satın alan Yunan Ulusal Bankası'nın ortakları arasında Türkiye karşıtı Yunan Ortodoks Kilisesi de bulunuyor. Yunanlılar bununla da kalmamışlar; Alternatif Bank'ı da kapmışlardı.

*Migros'un satın alınmasını; Yunan İmerisia gazetesi, 'Yunan Mucizesi' olarak haber yapmış.*

*Bizim taraftaki gazetelere de bakıyorum: Buradakiler de aynen Yunanlılar gibi 'Mucize'den söz ediyorlar*.

üstüne üstlük; Yunanlı işadamı Stathopulos, *'Türk bankalarından finansman sağlamak en iyi yöntemdi'* diyerek, parayı da bizim bankalardan aldığını dile getiriyor. Ve ekliyor: 'Türkiye'de *çok iyi karşılandım!'*

*Bu Yunanistan; bırakın Türk tarafına banka satmayı; Ziraat Bankası'nın Atina'da şube açmasına bile izin vermiyor.* 


*UYAN DA BAK VEHBİ BABA*

Koç Holding CEO'su (Bu CEO da ne demek oluyorsa!...) Bülent Bulgurlu, Migros'un Türkiye perakende sektöründe yüzde 22 pazar payı ile lider bir marka olduğunu söylemiş.

Demekki Türkiye'nin parekende liderini; Yunanistan eline geçirmiş. Bunu da Koç Holding'den almış.

Rahmetli Vehbi Koç hayatta olsaydı bu satışa asla izin vermezdi.

Birincisi; kendi şirketini satmazdı.

İkincisi; satacaksa, yabancıya satmazdı.

üçüncüsü; ölürdü de bir Yunanlıya vermezdi.

üünkü o; 1920 Ankara'sında; toz toprak içinde, binbir yoksullukla Türkiye'nin temelleri atılırken kendi şirketinin de temelini atmıştı. Vehbi Bey; bir bakkal dükkanından koskoca bir holding yaratırken; bu ülkenin emeğini, parasını, akıl gücünü kullanmıştı. Bunu biliyordu; bu gerçeğe borcunu da ödüyordu.

Bu holding; cumhuriyetin eseriydi.

Milli kimlikli idi.

Türk milletinin en kısa sürede dünya ile yarışabilecek ticari-sınai kuruluşlar yaratabileceğinin isbatı idi.

Yunanlıların Koç Holding'ten bir parça koparmaları; onun aziz ruhunu çok rahatsız etmiştir.

şimdi; Koç Holding yöneticilerine ve özellikle de Vehbi Bey'in torunlarına düşen görev; Yunanistan'dan böyle bir şirket almaktır.

Kimse; ekonomik krizin küresel darbesinin arkasına saklanmasın. şartlar 1920'den daha kötü değil ya...

Bekliyoruz...


*BİRER BİRER GİDİYORLAR*

AKP hükümeti; ekonomiyi düze çıkartmakla övünüyor; iktisatçı köşe yazarları da bu iddiayı alkışlıyor. Ekonomimiz, parası olanlar için cennet haline getirildi; bu doğru. Fakat; yitiren; Türkiye oluyor. Türkiye'nin en karlı kuruluşları yabancılara birer ikişer satılıyor. Buralardan gelen para ile bu Lale Devri sürdürülüyor. Yitirdiklerimizden bazılarına şöyle bir göz atın da gerçeği görün.

Türk Telekom, Arap'ın.
Telsim, İngiliz'in.
Kuşadası Limanı, İsrailli'nin.
İzmir Limanı, Hong Konglu'nun.. .
Araç muayene istasyonları, Alman'ın. 
Başak Sigorta, Fransız'ın. 
Adabank Kuveytli'nin.
İETT Garajı, Dubaili'nin.
Avea, Lübnanlı'nın.
Petkim, Ermeni'nin.
Rakı , Amerikalı'nın. 
Finansbank, Yunanlı'nın...
Oyakbank, Hollandalı'nın.
Denizbank, Belçikalı'nın.
Türkiye Finans, Kuveytli'nin.
TEB, Fransız'ın.
Cbank, İsrailli'nin.
MNG Bank, Lübnanlı'nın. 
Alternatif Bank, Yunanlı'nın.
Dışbank, Hollandalı'nın.
şekerbank, Kazak'ın.
Yapı Kredi'nin yarısı, İtalyan'ın.
Turkcell'in yarısı, Finli'nin Rus'un.
Beymen'in yarısı, Amerikalı'nın. 
Enerjisa'nın yarısı, Avusturyalı'nı n.
Garanti'nin yarısı , Amerikalı'nın.
Eczacıbaşı İlaç, üek'in.
İzocam, Fransız'ın.
TGRT(Fox), Amerikalı'nın.
Demirdöküm, Alman'ın. 
Döktaş, Fransız'ın.
Süper FM, Kanadalı'nın.

Ayrıca hastenelerimiz, alışveriş merkezlerimiz bile yabancılara devrediliyor.

AKP; günü kurtarmak için ülkemizin geleceğini satıyor.

Alkışlayanlar ise; bu satıştan komusyon alanlardır.

----------

